# Little Guy vs. Nissan North America



## greabr (Sep 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I am reaching out to anyone who was burned by the Altima Pre-Catalyst Problem (Excessive Oil consumption = engine replacement) or for anyone who wants a chance to even the odds a bit – Little Guy vs. Nissan North America.

I am currently in a big fight to get my 2002 altima’s engine replaced. Basically my pre-catalyst has broken apart and destroyed my motor as many of you may know happens frequently. For me, this happened AFTER my vehicle was in for the recall procedures designed to prevent this (heat shield and ECM programming). I went to the dealer and to Nissan North America and they refuse to help. They say, of course, that since the recall work was done, this is no longer their problem.

So I have chosen to fight them both. I have produced a very formal, very thorough written complaint (120 pages including pertinent documents). I have given this complaint to the California Bureau of Automotive Repair, I have filed a Better Business Bureau Complaint, I have submitted a safety complaint to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA), and I have sent my written complaint to NHTSA employees asking for a hearing to determine that Nissan’s remedy to the pre-catalyst failure is not adequate. 

Vehicle Safety Law, Title 49 US Code, 30120 (e) “any interested person may make written and oral presentations of information, views, and arguments on whether the manufacturer has reasonably met the remedy requirements”.

The NHTSA has the power under federal law to make Nissan fix this, but they need to have many consistent complaints to get the ball rolling. So here is what we can do:

Again, any one of you who has had this happen – your vehicle has been in for the Nissan Recall regarding the Pre-Catalyst and Exhaust Hanger Pin, but your Pre-Catalyst has still failed AFTER the recall work was done, possibly scoring your cylinder walls and causing excessive oil consumption – then you should notify the NHTSA and request that a hearing be conducted as described in the LAW. You can submit an online complaint at http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/, and you can send a letter/email.

Here are the contacts that I have:

Mr. James Wright
Senior Highway Safety Specialist
Enforcement and Justice Services
National Highway Traffic Safety Administration
[email protected]

Patricia Wallace
Safety Defects Analyst
Recall Management Division
National Highway Traffic Safety Administration
[email protected]

A note to administrators of this forum or this site, if you know a way for this appeal to receive maximum attention, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all for any consideration in this matter.

Bradley Greaves
[email protected]


----------



## jaybird556 (Jul 19, 2005)

Greabr, don't have an Altima so obviously haven't had this problem but have been through the same situation with Honda North America. Thankfully the problem wasn't as severe but its still a Pain in the Ass. Anyway, just wanted so say good luck and tell you that Its great to see someone fighting back. I hope that you win one for the little guys. Bye the way, I am currently looking at buying a Nissan Altima and you may just have changed my mind. Tell the asshole dealer that the internet is a powerful tool!!! 
Again, good luck and keep us posted.

Jaybird556


----------



## greabr (Sep 22, 2005)

Jaybird556,

I think you are ok with a new altima. It seems like the only negative comments in Nissan/Altima forums, are about the early 3rd gen altimas 02-04. I think Nissan got the bugs out after that. I am on my third Nissan but I may have to sit out a while on principal.

Thanks for your support


----------



## gary thompson (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 2002 nissan altima and have just had the pre cat replaced at a cost of about 1200.00 which was not covered under warranty. I am seeing alot of others with the same issue. Fortunately my car is still running. Maybe if enough Nissan owners complain something will get done.
Sincerely, Never to own another Nissan


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

??
Aren't the cats covered for 8 (or was it 10) years/80K (or maybe 100K) miles?
I remember for certain vehicles they are covered for a long period.
Did you check your warranty booklet? I could of sworn that is the case. You might be able to fight for a reimbursement Gary.
Greabr, hopefully you get some headway there. Goodluck to ya.
Jeez, some dealerships out there are real a%@es! Like I always say, don't always believe what the service department tell you. Make sure you know what is supposed to be covered. I had to fight with a local Toyota dealership here since they insisted that my radiator wasn't covered. I had a 6 year extended warranty that they sold me. They did not even know what was covered in the warranty. I had to show them the brochure that it was covered. Anywho, the whole thing shouldn't had even been an issue since the radiator never had a hole to begin with. I took the truck in (and I preinspected it before dropping it off) for a recall. It was obvious to me the technician damaged it after I demanded the damamged radiator and they showed it to me. Had a dent in it. 
To top it off, nobody called me to tell me that they were gonna replace a radiator and charge me. Didn't even tell me when they called me to tell me my truck was done. They decided to tell me when I went down to pick it up. I love my truck, but will NEVER EVER take it to that dealership EVER AGAIN.


----------



## evenplayn (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone know of a class action suit or luck getting Nissan NA to pay for the repairs? If my engine is still running, will new cats (I hear they have front and rear cats) solve the problem? I have read 100's of online posts and not seen any solutions other than engine replacement.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

is the pre-cat part of the exhaust/emissions system? like that bulbous thing coming off the exhaust manifold? not the flex pipe, but a lil after that? can someone post a pic of what one looks like?


----------



## evenplayn (Apr 15, 2007)

yes, a pre-cat is part of the exhaust system. "Pre" refers to the fact that it is an additional catalytic converter and is located in the exhaust system 'before' the main cat. The main cat is usually underneath your car, probably around where your passenger seat is. The pre-cat is near at the headers which is where exhaust exits the engine block.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

If you're under warranty, Nissan is willing to take care of you. However, if you're out of warranty you're on your own. Many have fought, but very few have won.

Replacing the pre-cat AFTER problems have started will not solve the issue. If you have no signs now, then replacing it can prevent the problem. Just pick up an aftermarket header and get some hp while you're at it. I've also heard that a visit to the dealer will get an ECU reprogram to fix the primary issue of running rich on deceleration.

As for the location, the thing after the flex pipe is the main cat. The pre-cat is actually on the exhaust manifold:









It's the fat part near the bottom, where the writing is. It's not visible with the heat shields on while on the car.


----------



## greabr (Sep 22, 2005)

Hello again all,

Sorry to hear that this continues to be a problem for Altima owners. Here is some good news - I did win this battle with Nissan North America, so for those of you who have problems - it can be done. Nissan replaced my engine and pre-cat. Please read my original post - any one with a good documented case should contact the NHTSA - but you must have the proper grounds in which to fight - as with my case - my altima was seen by a dealer and did have the recall procedure done, and after that the pre-cat failed causing engine damage. If this is your situation, then you have the right to call for a hearing in washington to dispute that Nissan's recall "remedy" is sufficient. In my case, my complaint finally reached the right person at the NHTSA and I got a call to confirm my request for a hearing. A couple of weeks after that I got a call from Nissan North America saying they would like to repair my car. Shortly after that I got another call from NHTSA saying they were aware that Nissan would fix my car - would I reconsider my request for a hearing - which I then dropped. Another note: California Bureau of Automotive Repair got nowhere with the dealer that did the recall work - the dealer refused to supply the repair record to the agent and apparently they can get away with that. No record - no proof of wrongdoing. Anyway - I totaled my altima about 6 months ago and the new engine got me some extra dough in the insurance settlement - replaced the altima with a used infinity. Yes, another nissan - like battered wives syndrom - I am back for more. But seriously - the infinity is rock solid so far. Good luck to you all.


----------



## infinitech (May 20, 2007)

Ok, THIS is why I drive a Honda Accord! Nearly 5 years as a tech with Nissan & Infiniti, and yet their engineering hasn't improved much. Was a Honda tech before and can tell you that they don't have those problems, just major A/C & Automatic Transmission issues! Take care, and next time, buy a friggin Honda! Especially if you can't afford the Cat repair!!


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's how to stop it from happening in the first place.
http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-200...-altima-megan-racing-header-installation.html


----------



## Hahn25 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, some great ideas.. I'm writing to everyone I can think of, plus the e-mails that were provided on this page. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jdm50325 (Apr 27, 2009)

I just have a straight pipe on my altima, sounds like a race car now!


----------



## leftoverture (Nov 16, 2008)

So I'm looking at an 06 Altima. Was this precat thing fixed by then?


----------

